# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Calcolo Tassazione Separata Plusvalenze

## angelica.11

Buon giorno a tutti!
AVENDO RELALIZZATO UNA PLUSVALENZA PER LA CESSIONE DI UN TERRENO AGRICOLO DIVENUTO EDIFICABILE (DA INSERIRE NEL QUADRO RM SEZIONE II) E VOLENDOLO PORTARE A TASSAZIONE SEPARATA, DOVO POSSO REPERIRE UN FOGLIO DI CALCOLO PER LA DETERMINAZIONE DELL'IRPEF DOVUTA? IN PRESENZA DI REDDITO ZERO NEI DUE ANNI PRECEDENTI LA VENDITA, CHE ALIQUOTA VIENE APPLICATA?
GRAZIE A COLORO CHE MI DARANNO UNA MANO...

----------


## Speedy

> Buon giorno a tutti!
> AVENDO RELALIZZATO UNA PLUSVALENZA PER LA CESSIONE DI UN TERRENO AGRICOLO DIVENUTO EDIFICABILE (DA INSERIRE NEL QUADRO RM SEZIONE II) E VOLENDOLO PORTARE A TASSAZIONE SEPARATA, DOVO POSSO REPERIRE UN FOGLIO DI CALCOLO PER LA DETERMINAZIONE DELL'IRPEF DOVUTA? IN PRESENZA DI REDDITO ZERO NEI DUE ANNI PRECEDENTI LA VENDITA, CHE ALIQUOTA VIENE APPLICATA?
> GRAZIE A COLORO CHE MI DARANNO UNA MANO...

  Devi soltanto versare un acconto di imposta pari al 20% della plusvalenza (codice tributo 4200).
Provvede poi l'ade ad iscrivere a ruolo la differenza, che nel tuo caso sarà del 3% in quanto l'aliquota media minima è pari al 23%.
Ciao

----------


## angelica.11

> Devi soltanto versare un acconto di imposta pari al 20% della plusvalenza (codice tributo 4200).
> Provvede poi l'ade ad iscrivere a ruolo la differenza, che nel tuo caso sarà del 3% in quanto l'aliquota media minima è pari al 23%.
> Ciao

  grazie mille!
Volevo precisare, che il reddito è zero perchè chi ha realizzato la plusvalenza ha solo un reddito da pensione di circa  5.900, per cui la deduzione per la progressività dell'imposta supera il reddito....anche in questo caso come minimo si applica il 23%?

----------


## Speedy

> grazie mille!
> Volevo precisare, che il reddito è zero perchè chi ha realizzato la plusvalenza ha solo un reddito da pensione di circa € 5.900, per cui la deduzione per la progressività dell'imposta supera il reddito....anche in questo caso come minimo si applica il 23%?

  Confermo il 23%
Ciao

----------


## toni

> Devi soltanto versare un acconto di imposta pari al 20% della plusvalenza (codice tributo 4200).
> Provvede poi l'ade ad iscrivere a ruolo la differenza, che nel tuo caso sarà del 3% in quanto l'aliquota media minima è pari al 23%.
> Ciao

  ma l'acconto d'imposta (pari al 20% della plusvalenza) deve essere indicato nel modello unico? per caso nella colonna ritenute(RM3 SEZII)?

----------


## Speedy

> ma l'acconto d'imposta (pari al 20% della plusvalenza) deve essere indicato nel modello unico? per caso nella colonna ritenute(RM3 SEZII)?

  Va compilato il rigo RM14 casella 1 e 2

----------


## artebor

ciao, vorrei sapere in dettaglio cosa consiste la dichiarazione separata delle imposte, e quale è l'imponibile da considerare, e quando bisognerà farla? ciao Robbi

----------


## Speedy

> ciao, vorrei sapere in dettaglio cosa consiste la dichiarazione separata delle imposte, e quale è l'imponibile da considerare, e quando bisognerà farla? ciao Robbi

  Non è possibile dare risposta a questa domanda in quanto troppo generica.
Prova a consultare l'articolo 17 del TUIR.
Tassazione separata comunque significa pagare le imposte su un certo reddito in base all'aliquota media del biennio precedente.
Ciao

----------


## artebor

> Non è possibile dare risposta a questa domanda in quanto troppo generica.
> Prova a consultare l'articolo 17 del TUIR.
> Tassazione separata comunque significa pagare le imposte su un certo reddito in base all'aliquota media del biennio precedente.
> Ciao

  Ciao, la questione &#232; un p&#242; questa:
mia madre ha avuto in successione nel 2000 una propiet&#224;,composta: fabbricato, terreno edificabile, assieme ai quoi 3 fratelli. Oggi si sta vendento tale propriet&#224;, solo che ottenendo una plusvalenza bisogner&#224; pagare, almeno dal terreno edificabile, delle imposte, che fare? Si pu&#242; applicare l'imposta sostitutiva, attraverso il notaio? o &#232; obbligatorio la modalit&#224; separata o ordinaria? inoltre quest'area si pu&#242;, anettendola al fabbricato, renderla interamente urbanizzata?
grazie di tutto ciao RObbi

----------


## Speedy

> Ciao, la questione è un pò questa:
> mia madre ha avuto in successione nel 2000 una propietà,composta: fabbricato, terreno edificabile, assieme ai quoi 3 fratelli. Oggi si sta vendento tale proprietà, solo che ottenendo una plusvalenza bisognerà pagare, almeno dal terreno edificabile, delle imposte, che fare? Si può applicare l'imposta sostitutiva, attraverso il notaio? o è obbligatorio la modalità separata o ordinaria? inoltre quest'area si può, anettendola al fabbricato, renderla interamente urbanizzata?
> grazie di tutto ciao RObbi

  La plusvalenza sulla vendita del fabbricato non è tassabile perchè sono trascorsi più di cinque anni dall'acquisizione.
La plusvalenza sul terreno edificabile è invece tassabile.
Non è più possibile applicare l'imposta sostitutiva in quanto scaduta.
La tassazione è separata (quadro RM) ma si può optare per la tassazione ordinaria, se più conveniente.
Per l'eventuale urbanizzazione devi rivolgerti ad un geometra.
Ciao

----------


## artebor

> La plusvalenza sulla vendita del fabbricato non è tassabile perchè sono trascorsi più di cinque anni dall'acquisizione.
> La plusvalenza sul terreno edificabile è invece tassabile.
> Non è più possibile applicare l'imposta sostitutiva in quanto scaduta.
> La tassazione è separata (quadro RM) ma si può optare per la tassazione ordinaria, se più conveniente.
> Per l'eventuale urbanizzazione devi rivolgerti ad un geometra.
> Ciao

  Ciao, seconda questione:
quaando è stata fatta la proposta di vendita, il notaio ci ha fatto pagare, a noi venditori, il costo della regiastrazione della proposta, più il costo del "professionista" per l'urbanizzazione, il tutto comunicatocelo alla fine della proposta, dopo la firma del contratto. il problemi sono due: 1)il pagamento repentino che non era stato comunicato prima dell'incontro, 2) il non rilascio della fattura da parte del notaio, nemmeno una ricevuta.
è legale tutto ciò?
posso pretendere almeno una ricevuta?
esiste qualche legge a riferimento?
è vero che questo costo servirà per diminuire l'imponibile per il calcolo della plusvalenza?
Grazie di tutto veramente
ciao Robbi

----------


## danilo sciuto

Per quanto riguarda il pagamento "repentino", è vero che il notaio avrebbe potuto avvertirvi, ma è altrettanto vero che voi avreste potuto chiedere  :Smile:   
Il notaio è obbligato a rilasciare una fattura per le somme incassate a titolo di onorario e rimborso spese (per queste ultime potrebbe anche rilasciare solo una ricevuta, ma poichè in genere al rimborso spese si accompagna un onorario, esse vengono inserite nella fattura. La norma è l'articolo 21 del dpr n. 633/72, che il notaio conosce molto bene ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   
E' vero che il costo sostenuto in questa occasione abbatte la eventuale plusvalenza da dichiarare in Unico. 
saluti   

> Ciao, seconda questione:
> quaando è stata fatta la proposta di vendita, il notaio ci ha fatto pagare, a noi venditori, il costo della regiastrazione della proposta, più il costo del "professionista" per l'urbanizzazione, il tutto comunicatocelo alla fine della proposta, dopo la firma del contratto. il problemi sono due: 1)il pagamento repentino che non era stato comunicato prima dell'incontro, 2) il non rilascio della fattura da parte del notaio, nemmeno una ricevuta.
> è legale tutto ciò?
> posso pretendere almeno una ricevuta?
> esiste qualche legge a riferimento?
> è vero che questo costo servirà per diminuire l'imponibile per il calcolo della plusvalenza?
> Grazie di tutto veramente
> ciao Robbi

----------


## artebor

> Per quanto riguarda il pagamento "repentino", è vero che il notaio avrebbe potuto avvertirvi, ma è altrettanto vero che voi avreste potuto chiedere   
> Il notaio è obbligato a rilasciare una fattura per le somme incassate a titolo di onorario e rimborso spese (per queste ultime potrebbe anche rilasciare solo una ricevuta, ma poichè in genere al rimborso spese si accompagna un onorario, esse vengono inserite nella fattura. La norma è l'articolo 21 del dpr n. 633/72, che il notaio conosce molto bene !  
> E' vero che il costo sostenuto in questa occasione abbatte la eventuale plusvalenza da dichiarare in Unico. 
> saluti

  E' vero che avremmo potuto chiedere, ma in realtà è stato mio zio (che chiamerò X) a occuparsi di tutto, infatti lui sapeva sia dei soldi per il professionista, che per il notaio, tanto che la moglie mi ha detto che si è dimenticata di dircelo.
Inoltre a causa di fraintendimenti: il pagamento immediato, gli assegni consegnati a mio zio per cambiarli (il notaio non li ha voluto per non emettere fattura), non è stata data nessuna ricevuta, 2 dei miei zii avevano dimenticato gli assegni (uno dei quali è X, che ha raccomandato mia madre e altra zia di portare gli assegni!), mio zio X inoltre era andato, in sede di riscrizione da parte del notaio della proposta di vendita, nella stanza con il notaio e l'acquirente...bhè a causa di queste differenti "casualità" sono nati dei contrasti.
Ora si è chiarita in parte la questione (anche se il notaio non ha rilasciato fattura, ma ha dicharato che nel prossimo futuro avremo i documenti che attestano questi pagamenti), ma ora lo zio X vuole chiedere il 2% per la mediazione a solo due delle zie, può farlo? dato che anche lui riceverà una quota della vendita non è conflitto d'interessi? 
Grazie di tutto ciao e a presto

----------


## danilo sciuto

In tutta la questione c'è molto poco di tecnico, che può essere discusso nel forum, per cui non so fino a che punto si possa parlare di "diritto" alla mediazione. 
saluti    

> E' vero che avremmo potuto chiedere, ma in realtà è stato mio zio (che chiamerò X) a occuparsi di tutto, infatti lui sapeva sia dei soldi per il professionista, che per il notaio, tanto che la moglie mi ha detto che si è dimenticata di dircelo.
> Inoltre a causa di fraintendimenti: il pagamento immediato, gli assegni consegnati a mio zio per cambiarli (il notaio non li ha voluto per non emettere fattura), non è stata data nessuna ricevuta, 2 dei miei zii avevano dimenticato gli assegni (uno dei quali è X, che ha raccomandato mia madre e altra zia di portare gli assegni!), mio zio X inoltre era andato, in sede di riscrizione da parte del notaio della proposta di vendita, nella stanza con il notaio e l'acquirente...bhè a causa di queste differenti "casualità" sono nati dei contrasti.
> Ora si è chiarita in parte la questione (anche se il notaio non ha rilasciato fattura, ma ha dicharato che nel prossimo futuro avremo i documenti che attestano questi pagamenti), ma ora lo zio X vuole chiedere il 2% per la mediazione a solo due delle zie, può farlo? dato che anche lui riceverà una quota della vendita non è conflitto d'interessi? 
> Grazie di tutto ciao e a presto

----------


## artebor

> In tutta la questione c'è molto poco di tecnico, che può essere discusso nel forum, per cui non so fino a che punto si possa parlare di "diritto" alla mediazione. 
> saluti

  Scusa, ma non ho capito...
come si sarà inteso io non sono un tecnico del campo, sono un'utente.
Con questo mi stai dicendo che non mi puoi rispondere perchè non è professionale la questione, o che lo zio X non ha diritto alla mediazione?
Ho bisogno di un aiuto per tali questioni per non subire ingiustizie causa la mia "ignoranza". 
Grazie e mi scuso se ho disturbato 
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

Premesso che non disturbi affatto, la risposta è la prima che hai detto ....  :Smile:  
In base alla tua (chiara) descrizione, si vede che tutta l'operazione è stata gestita in maneira poso ortodossa, per cui parlare di "diritto" alla mediazione lascia un po' il tempo che trova: si può rispondere sia che ne ha diritto (per certi versi), sia che non ne ha diritto (per altri versi).
Ritengo che l'affare (per così dire) debba essere gestito e risolto tra voi parenti. 
in bocca al lupo   

> Scusa, ma non ho capito...
> come si sarà inteso io non sono un tecnico del campo, sono un'utente.
> Con questo mi stai dicendo che non mi puoi rispondere perchè non è professionale la questione, o che lo zio X non ha diritto alla mediazione?
> Ho bisogno di un aiuto per tali questioni per non subire ingiustizie causa la mia "ignoranza". 
> Grazie e mi scuso se ho disturbato 
> Saluti

----------


## artebor

> Premesso che non disturbi affatto, la risposta è la prima che hai detto ....  
> In base alla tua (chiara) descrizione, si vede che tutta l'operazione è stata gestita in maneira poso ortodossa, per cui parlare di "diritto" alla mediazione lascia un po' il tempo che trova: si può rispondere sia che ne ha diritto (per certi versi), sia che non ne ha diritto (per altri versi).
> Ritengo che l'affare (per così dire) debba essere gestito e risolto tra voi parenti. 
> in bocca al lupo

  Grazie...se in futuro avrò bisogno di altri chiarimenti ti contatterò. :Smile:   
a presto
ciao 
Roberta

----------


## sanforn@tin.it

Scusate l'intrusione, è la prima volta che accedo al forumn non so se sto partecipando nel giusto modo.
Ho un problema circa la tassazione dell'avviamento nella cessione d'azienda:
in Unico 2007 ho tassato (a tassazione ordinaria per opzione) la plusvalenza realizzata nell'anno 2006;
in aprile 2008 ho ricevuto avviso di accertamento ufficio registro in merito al maggior valore accertabile sull'avviamento;
stamani, all' Age ho instaurato il contradditorio e concordato il coefficente di capitalizzazione e di conseguenza il valore dell'avviamento per quanto concerne l'imposta di registro;
premesso che raprresento entrambe le parti, domando:
è possibile presentare la dichiarazione unico 2007 integrativa inserendo come modifica al quadro RM la maggiore plusvalenza accertata, pagare l'imposta sostitutiva (l'impresa ne ha diritto) con il ravvedimento operoso, così da sanare l'accertamento II.DD?
Ringrazio chiunque mi legga, mi farebbe piacere un confronto
Un bacione a tutti
Sandra

----------


## Contabile

Proprio il 9 maggio il Dott. Romano il cui articolo trovi sulla home page del Commercialista Telematico ha trattato quanto da te richiesto. Leggi il suo articolo e trai le tue conclusioni. 
Personalmente non mi sento di poterti dare una risposta o meglio un suggerimento non conoscendo dettagliatamente il tutto.

----------


## EMANUELE12

La differenza della media sull'aliquota del 20 % che iscrive poi a ruola l'agenzia e' per ogni anno o solo per il primo anno?

----------

